# Geli + VirtIO - Cannot figure out fstab



## amygrant (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello, I just set up 9.0Release using GELI and everything worked fine. I am running this as a VM (under proxmox 2.2)

In the FreeBSD VM I installed virtio via ports and it is running:

```
# kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   31 0xffffffff80200000 11cdab0  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff813ce000 1f958    geom_eli.ko
 3    3 0xffffffff813ee000 2b4a8    crypto.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff8141a000 dde0     zlib.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81428000 48b8     aesni.ko
 6    5 0xffffffff8142e000 4ca0     virtio.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81433000 5880     virtio_pci.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff81439000 5010     virtio_blk.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff8143f000 aeb0     if_vtnet.ko
10    1 0xffffffff8144a000 3210     virtio_balloon.ko
11    1 0xffffffff81612000 42a0     linprocfs.ko
12    1 0xffffffff81617000 1e19c    linux.ko
```


My old /etc/fstab (before virtio):

```
cat /etc/fstab
/dev/da0p4.eli  /               ufs     rw      0       0
/dev/da0p2      /bootdir        ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/da0p3.eli  none            swap    sw      0       0
```

The recommended new /etc/fstab:

```
cat /etc/fstab
/dev/vtbd0p4.eli  /               ufs     rw      0       0
/dev/vtbd0p2      /bootdir        ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/vtbd0p3.eli  none            swap    sw      0       0
```

I can boot to the point that GELI requires my password. However, once I go past the password prompt, the boots errors out and drops to single user mode:

```
Enter passphrase for da0p4: *******
GEOM_ELI: Device da0p4.eli created.
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: blahblah
GEOM_ELI:  Integrity: blahblah
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p4.eli []...
Setting hostuuid: blahblah
Setting hostid: blahblah
Entropy harvesting: interrupts ethernet point_to_point kickstart.
geli: Provider vtbd0p3 is invalid.
swapon: /dev/vtbd0p3.eli: No such file or directory
Starting file system checks: 
Can't start /dev/vtbd0p2: No such file or directory
Can't start /dev/vtbd0p2: No such file or directory
Unknown error; help!
ERROR: ABORTING ROOT (sending SIGTERM to parent)!
```

So the error is pretty self-explanatory. I can drop into single user mode, manually mount the drive partitions using the /dev/da0* naming convention and everything is fine. However, I'm trying to figure out the the naming convention should be for virtio since the recommended naming schema doesn't work - because I'm using GELI.


----------

